# GI Issue flashlights?



## lpcmidst128 (May 2, 2007)

Not sure if this was discussed before. I was browsing on ebay and saw some angle head gi issue flashlights. I think they look neat so thinking about getting one of those. How do you tell which is genuine kind and immitation kind? Thanks.


----------



## benchmade_boy (May 2, 2007)

UMMMMMM..... One says Surefire and the other say "Made in China". As far as I know they no longer issue angle head lights, Other than the Pentagon light Molle Light.

Really through, Get a surefire G2 and it will beat any angle head light, And it almost cost the same as well.

cheers


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (May 2, 2007)

lpcmidst128 isn't talking about Surefires, but rather Fultons.

They're ~$9-$10, which is a bit less than a G2. They're totally different lights, anyways.


----------



## dw51 (May 2, 2007)

I believe the major original manufacturer was Fulton. They are usually molded with the manufacturer's name on the side. The model was on the other. Mine says MX-991\U. I'm sure there were other contractors that made them as well, so it may be hard to tell.

As far as I know, the military does still issue the angle heads. My boss is currently in the military and says they have them.


----------



## mdocod (May 3, 2007)

I remember some discussion about a new energizer brand light that had an angle head and was built like a total tank... not sure if they are available anywhere or not, but from what it looked like, I would definitely consider it a good alternative.


----------



## sejvaar (May 3, 2007)

If you want an angle head try some firefighting lights like BIG ED from Pelican...there are some others but cant recall right now.

The old Greenie GI angel heads will horribly disappoint you relative to todays lights.


----------



## bfg9000 (May 3, 2007)

You can even buy premodded ones like the AngleLux, now powered by XR-E.


----------



## ace0001a (May 3, 2007)

Yup, the Fulton MX-991/U is the real deal. The clones come from China and don't have the "MX-991/U" molded on them. Ebay seems to have a lot of used MX-991/Us. But after you add up the total cost of a used one, you mine as well buy a new one. 

BrigadeQM has them for $9 (I think shipping is around $5-$7):
http://www.actiongear.com/cgi-bin/t....ctx=flashlight&backto=/agcatalog/results.tam

Get that and swap out the incan bulb with a Terralux Ministar1:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-1f.html
Going with that, you'll have a fairly bright LED anglehead flashlight with long runtime that'll cost around $33.

Otherwise there is the very well modded AngleLux from Elektrolumens:
http://elektrolumens.com/AngleLux/AngleLux.html
It'll cost you about $70 out the door, but as many would attest here as being very well worth it.


----------



## lpcmidst128 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Yes the Fulton MX-991/U is what I saw. Its hard to tell from looking at the pictures but does anyone know what kind of bulb it uses? Is it the screw in kind or the regular plug in kind? Thanks.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 3, 2007)

The originals were PR2s, I think. The weakest link in the best of the anglehead lights was the slide switch, IIRC.


----------



## bridgman (May 3, 2007)

You can also get what appears to be a Fulton anglehead modified with a regulator (real deal Willie Hunt LVH I believe), a slightly overdriven incan bulb and an 8AA-2D adapter for about $40 US :

http://www.lightingpro.org/products.php


----------



## jason9987 (May 4, 2007)

In boot camp(USMC) they gave us angleheads that use 2 D and a PR2 bulb they are the biggest POS they always would stop working and bulbs blew all the time I have a few of them and would never use one in a combat situation, I haven't been deployed yet some I'm not sure what they'll be giving us then.


----------



## Omega Man (May 4, 2007)

One would also benefit from a PR2 SMJLED. It'd be tons better than stock, and have a killer runtime.


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2007)

The *Surefire G2* has been mentioned already. But if the price seems a bit too much for you, get a *Brinkmann Maxfire LX *from Target. 

$17 and Just as bright as the G2. (I own both models).

The Maxfire is a clickie, instead of a momentary tailcap switch. But it _does _have momentary On Mode. 

One of the best bargains in Xenon-bulbed lights out there.


----------



## Lefselight (May 6, 2007)

I stuck in a 2-cell Maglite LED replacement in mine. Just dropped right in. The screw-in bulb retainer won't fit because the Maglite LED is larger in diameter than a PR bulb. You could try driilling it out, I suppose, but the bulb contact thing holds it in place just fine. I put the bulb retainer right in the angle-head, wrapped in a piece of tissue so it wouldn't rattle, just in case I ever wanted to convert it back (why?). Pretty smooth beam for a smooth reflector. Fairly tight hot-spot, with pretty good side spill. Mine is a late 1960's model, but I doubt that they have changed much. I never used it much because of the feeble, yellow beam, but use it quite a bit since I converted it.


----------



## ekincam (May 6, 2007)

This is the flashlight I got during boot camp at MCRD San Diego.
















This is the only marking on the light




4 filters: red, yellow, blue, and an opaque white one









This is about as authentic as it gets.


----------



## ace0001a (May 6, 2007)

I wasn't aware there was another classic US military angle head flashlight out there other than the Fulton MX-991/U. I tried looking around to see if anyone sells the TL-122 and nothing shows up. Maybe they're only sold to the military.


----------



## bfg9000 (May 6, 2007)

The TL-122 series was from WW2, while the 99 series was introduced during Vietnam. Pictures here.

Angle heads are wonderful because they not only tailstand but may be pointed at what you're working on.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 6, 2007)

That appears to be a TL-122-D. The D was the first plastic angle head that included the filter set and filter holder on the bezel. First issued in 1944(?) and made by 4 or 5 different suppliers with Rayovac being the largest supplier. Of course, these lights would have remained in the system for some time and could have been issued long after 1944.

Mark


----------



## bfg9000 (May 6, 2007)

More pictures!


----------



## Mike V (May 6, 2007)

Those original lights modded with LEDs are pretty cool.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 6, 2007)

ekincam said:


> This is the flashlight I got during boot camp at MCRD San Diego. This is about as authentic as it gets.


ekincam-

First, forgot to welcome you to CPF! You have a really nice example of the standard military flashlight. They are not woth much in $$, but to have one that was issued to you has great value. Things like that really tend to jog memories of time and place.

Mark


----------



## ekincam (May 6, 2007)

WW2? These lights have definitely stayed in the system for a long time. I received this one in late May 2003, when I went to boot camp.

I don't think I've broken a bulb yet, but I know during boot camp I had to mess with the switching mechanism because it stopped turning on. I had to bend the metal contacts because they stopped touching.


Looking at these two links: 
http://www.olive-drab.com/od_soldiers_gear_flashlight.php
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights_list.cfm?method=browse2&style=Right%20Angle

That others posted, my light has some differences compared to the TL-122D. The TL-122 stamp is on the opposite side of the switch and rotated 90 degrees. The other thing is that the switch has a two guards over them that the TL-122D does not have.

It looks more like the FL515 at the flashlightmuseum link.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 6, 2007)

2003? Was it new when issued? I wonder if they have revived the TL-122 nomenclature or if they just ran across some really old new stock. I have not seen that designation on any light issued since the 70's.

I was not issued any flashlight in boot camp (1969) but lights we got later were either Fulton or GT Price. The Navy used the anglehead light, but also a lot of the straight lights for tool box use.

Switch guards started to show up on some issue lights in the 50's, so that may not tell much.

Mark


----------



## swampgator (May 6, 2007)

I've got a Fulton and a G.T. Price that I bought (we had to purchase ours) in 1992 at Ft McClellan. Although they appear identical at a distance when compared side by side you can tell there are slight differences.

I only carried mine for uniformity. For real use I carried a minimag.


----------



## ekincam (May 7, 2007)

I'm fairly certain it was new in 2003 when I got it. Though I didn't really have time to inspect it when I received it in boot camp. I had other things to worry about. It could be a replica since we got a bag full of crap upon arrival at MCRD and the flash light was in there I think...The bag of stuff was things like toothpaste, tooth brush, razors, shaving cream, Q-tips, reflective belts, and things like that.

They sell these lights at the PX also, though I haven't taken a close look at them because I have no use for them and they are ridiculously overpriced. I think it was $10-15 last time I looked. So it could be a replica of sorts also.

As for new old-stock, I wouldn't be surprised if that light was sitting a warehouse for 20 or 30 years. I went got a tube of silicone sealant from supply to seal a wire on a circuit board and it wouldn't cure even though the instructions say something like 24 hours to cure. I let it sit for 2 days until I realized that stuff was made in the 60s.


----------



## lpcmidst128 (Jun 1, 2007)

I finally got the Fulton MX-991\U, I also bought a mini 2AA version which looks just like the 2D version. The small 2AA version is TL-142. Both found on ebay.


----------



## swampgator (Jun 2, 2007)

lpcmidst128 said:


> I finally got the Fulton MX-991\U, I also bought a mini 2AA version which looks just like the 2D version. The small 2AA version is TL-142. Both found on ebay.


 
I had a squad leader who carried one of the mini-GI lights. IIRC it didn't put anywhere near as much light as minimag.


----------



## Bravo25 (Jun 2, 2007)

There is always this one.


http://www.actiongear.com/cgi-bin/t...=angle tactical&backto=/agcatalog/results.tam


----------



## ringzero (Jun 2, 2007)

lpcmidst128 said:


> I finally got the Fulton MX-991\U, I also bought a mini 2AA version which looks just like the 2D version. The small 2AA version is TL-142. Both found on ebay.



Nice lights lpcmidst128.

Thanks for posting pics, and also thanks to ekincam for his excellent pics.

Those pics bring back fond memories of using various Fultons out in the field - many, many moons ago.

In my experience, they were very dependable and useful lights for the outdoors. The switch is the weak point, but I never had a switch completely fail me. Rather, they would gradually degrade over time.

After several years, the switch might make the light flicker or go dim, which would necessitate sliding the switch on and off several times to get a good connection. Recall fixing this issue on several lights by squirting in some tuner cleaner.

These are decent lights which could be greatly improved with LED dropins. If LED-ified, these should make great general utility, task, and camping lights.

.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 2, 2007)

These seem pretty much exactly the same as the ones we had in the British Army 30+ years ago! They used old carbon-type D-cells, maybe 90 mins run-time, ~5 lumens on fresh cells. Often used as hosts for booby-traps.


----------



## lpcmidst128 (Jun 2, 2007)

ekincam said:


> This is the flashlight I got during boot camp at MCRD San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ekincam for those great detailed pictures. My Fulton MX-991\U came with 5 lens filters. Blue, white, clear, and 2 red ones. The small 2AA one came with blue, red, green, and yellow. Another thing is the small one does have a spare bulb in the tailcap. The Fulton uses the same type of bulb.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jun 3, 2007)

Nostalgia is nice ... but these things are almost pure nostalgia.

Hmmm ... if I still had one of these (I may have had one in Boy Scouts ... and when I was a firefighter) I'd probably just stick an XPR102 in it (xenon). Cheapest way to bump up the performance ... and your CO won't notice like they would with an LED ($$) module.

Not sure what kind of bulbs the AA model takes. Should not be too hard to get this as bright or brighter than a Minimag. I have a xenon-powered Garrity 2AA that is easily brighter than a Minimag.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 3, 2007)

I've got one made by GT Price. It's not with me, but I think it says MX-99x/U (x=not sure!) in the circle, just like in the picture of the Fulton on page one. Mine's a little different, though--it isn't an angle head, and it uses 3 D cells, instead of 2! I try to remember to get a picture of it tomorrow. In the tail, it's got a red filter, a diffusing filter, and a white lens (what's it for?). I've got Arc Mania's modded SSC P4 EverLED in it. The red filter came in handy last weekend while camping in Big Bear at the RTMC Expo (Riverside Telescope Maker's Conference) where there is a strict "red lights only" (NO WHITE LIGHTS!) rule.

With the SSC P4 upgrade, this nostalgic light is a very current piece of very functional hardware.


----------



## Stan671 (Jun 3, 2007)

I used to have one of these right angle flashlights when I was in the Boy Scouts.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=BR00002


----------



## MattR (Jun 3, 2007)

Aircrew still get issued the MX-99's here at Minot AFB in ND, havent got one myself even though I am on flying status Hmmph! Cant complain got a flight suit and jacket out of it. Anyways first post here just hello also, love this forum. I am on EDC, and MWR forums too, love mil watches, knives, lights and gadgets. Its a real sickness. Good day!

Matt Rogers


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Matt-

Welcome To CPF!

A good light is a mandatory piece of gear if you are flying. There are many smaller, lighter and brighter choices than the standard military anglehead. It does have the advantage of uniformity and probably having spare batteries and lamps near at hand.

Don't worry about your list of weaknesses. Most of us have a very similar list. No one here will criticize you-only encourage.

Mark


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Jun 3, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> Get that and swap out the incan bulb with a Terralux Ministar1:





ace0001a said:


> http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-1f.html
> Going with that, you'll have a fairly bright LED anglehead flashlight with long runtime that'll cost around $33.




FYI, using a Ministar1 in a Fulton will give you a doughnut-hole hotspot.


----------



## MattR (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree whole heartedly, have a Surefire G2 in my A-3 bag for just such a thing. Although haven't gone up much these days. Thanks for the welcome.

Matt


----------



## DM51 (Jun 3, 2007)

MattR said:


> I agree whole heartedly, have a Surefire G2 in my A-3 bag for just such a thing. Although haven't gone up much these days. Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Matt


As you are a SSgt USAF, and therefore an aviator, shouldn't you have chosen, er, well, um... an Aviator?? to be precise, a Surefire A2 Aviator? 

And if (as I expect) you appreciate female company, a mod for the A2 (made by a certain ol' Bird who lurks around here) known as an Aviatrix?


----------

